# R.I.P Druan



## Druanery (Sep 12, 2011)

Didn't have him for long - a little hatchling anery corn that just wouldn't eat  To my first snake, forum namer and avatar, you were still a fantastic little guy and will be missed


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

Druanery said:


> Didn't have him for long - a little hatchling anery corn that just wouldn't eat  To my first snake, forum namer and avatar, you were still a fantastic little guy and will be missed


Im deeply sorry to hear this  R.I.P beautiful baby boy. x


----------



## misshissy (May 5, 2011)

* R.I.P little one*


----------

